# [HOWTO] Fbsplash, Gensplash, Framebuffer, kernel > 2.6.8

## navegante

HOWTO fbsplash

Debido a confusiones de algunos compañeros del foro, he decidido actualizar la guía, sin embargo también he decidido reescribirla, haciendola más sencilla y directa, y retirando la introducción, tal vez en un futuro vuelva a colocar toda la primer parte, pero por ahora solo será el COMO.

Obtener un Kernel con soporte

Antes de iniciar nada tenemos que obtener un kernel con soporte para framebuffer, existen 2 formas de obtenerlo la fácil y la más facil, en la primera tienes que obtener un parche y aplicarlo a tu kernel:

```
# cd /usr/src

# wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch

# cd linux

# patch -p1 < ../fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch
```

Si te decides por la forma más fácil solo tienes que obtener un kernel ya parcheado, las gentoo-sources ya bienen preparadas desde su versión 2.6.8-r1, así que con un emerge gentoo-sources (si no lo haz hecho ya) lo tendrás listo.

Configuración y Compilación del kernel

Dependiendo de la como compiles tu kernel normalmente dependerá el como decidas hacer este paso. Si usas genkernel para vompilar tu kernel usa la sección respectiva, si no es tu caso y lo haces manualmente dirigete salta la siguiente sección.

Con Genkernel:

Primero asegurate de que el enlace a las fuentes del kernel exista y que realmente se dirija al que estas usando:

```
$ ls -l /usr/src

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   23 sep  4 17:32 linux -> linux-2.6.versión
```

Si no apunta al kernel que estas usando o no existe crealo manualmente:

```
# cd /usr/src

# ln -s linux linux-2.6.versión
```

Ahora puedes instalar las splashutils y compilar tu kernel con soporte en la initrd de genplash:

```
# emerge splashutils

# cd /usr/src/linux/

# genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all
```

Con el último comando tu compilaste un kernel con soporte genplash y con el tema emergence, si desas otro asegurate de emergerlo o crearlo antes y cambias lo de emergence. Ahora puedes saltar hasta la sección dedicada al bootloader.

Compilación Manual:

Primero cambia al directorio de las fuentes e invoca al menuconfig:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Ahora incluye soporte para framebuffer vesa-tng seleccionando las opciones que se muestran a continuación:

Device Drivers > Graphics support:

 [ * ] Support for frame buffer devices

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

         VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

 (HRESxVRES@FREQ) VESA default mode    # Aquí escoge la resolución y frecuencia que quieras.

                                       # Ejemplo: (1024x768@72)

Device Drivers > Graphics support > Console display driver support:

 [ * ] Video mode selection support

 <*> Framebuffer Console support

Ahora para splash:

Device Drivers > Graphics support:

 [ * ] Support for the framebuffer splash

Si no puedes ver esta sección, asegurate de tener desactivado lo siguiente:

Device Drivers > Graphics support:

 [ ] Enable Tile Blitting Support

Si deseas cargar la imagen al vuelo (sin incluirla dentro del kernel) tambien añade soporte para discos en RAM e initrd (los usuarios de genkernel deben tener activada esta opción):

Device Drivers > Block devices:

 <*> RAM disk support

 (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (NEW)

 [ * ]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Despues de terminar la configuración sal del menu, guarda tu configuración y compila tu kernel, es importante que recuerdes que debes compilar el kernel antes de emerger las splashutils:

```
# make && make modules_install
```

Ahora monta tu partición boot (si la tienes) y copia la imagen del kernel

```
# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.xx-gentoo-rx
```

o hazlo de manera automatica

```
# mount /boot

# make install
```

Instalación de las Splashutils:

Ahora si puedes instalar las splashutils. Las splasutils son un conjunto de utilidadses necesarias para crear y cargar las imagenes en el framebuffer:

```
# emerge splashutils
```

Además los temas de ejemplo que anteriormente traían han sido separados en un paquete distinto, así que también instalalos:

```
# emerge media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo
```

Si deseas el tema que trae el livecd (mas bien installcd) usa el siguiente comando para instalarlos:

```
# emerge media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd
```

Hacer una imagen initramfs

Si lo único que deseabas era obtener soporte framebuffer, es decir no deseas una imagen al inicio de tu ordenador puedes saltar a la sección de configuración del bottloader. Si lo que quieres es hacer "splash" sigue leyendo.

Existen dos formas de obtener esta imagen, por motivos prácticos te recomiendo la segunda:

1. Compilar la imagen initramfs dentro del kernel;

2. Cargar la imagen "al vuelo" o dinamicamente en cada inicio.

Opión 1: Compilar la imagen initramfs dentro del kernel

Primero debes borrar la imagen initramfs existente:

```
# rm -iv /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz
```

Ahora debes crear la imagen initramfs, para esto nos ayudaremos de la utilidad splash_geninitramfs que viene con el paquete splashutils que ya instalamos.

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 emergence
```

Compilar la imagen dentro del kernel tiene la desventaja de que debes recompilar el kernel cada vez que quieras cambiar tu splash:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux/

# touch usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

# make bzImage

# mount /boot

# make install
```

Opción 2: Cargar la imagen "al vuelo" o dinamicamente en cada inicio

En esta opción se creará la imagen initramfs como un archivo separado, también conocido como archivo initrd. Por esto no es necesario recompilar tu kernel cada vez que cambies de imagen. Sin embargo es necesario especificar una línea más a tu archivo de configuración de tu bootloader.

Lo único que tienes que hacer aquí es generar un archivo initrd con los archivos necesarios:

```
# mount /boot

# cd /etc/splash

# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768  -r 1024x768 emergence
```

Si deseas cambiar la resolución cambia ek 1024x768 por la resolución que desees, lo mismo con el theme (aquí es emergence). Antes del paso anterior es necesario que borres el enlace simbolico "default" en /etc/splass, pues según informes de algunos usuarios si existe no se mostraráb las imagenes (a mí no me ha pasado), ó cambiar el enlace al theme que vas a usar.

```
# rm /etc/splash/default
```

Los usuarios de genkernel normalmente no puden usar esta 2da opción pues genkernel crea su propia imagen initrd, solo es posible si cambias tu actual línea de grub de:

root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/$ROOT

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd

a

root=/dev/$ROOT

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

Configuración del Bootloader

Opciones del kernel:

Antes que nada necesitas especificar que framebuffer vas a usar, así como otras opciones de manejo de memoria, del "console scrolling", y de la resolución; en nuestro siguiente ejemplo le pedimos que use vesafb-tng a una resolución de 1024x768 a 85 hz.

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85

Fbsplash requiere un parametro especial para indicarle el tema y si lo hara en modo silencioso o "verbose", en el modo silencioso no aparecerá ninguno de los mensajes de inicio, no así con el verbose que si nos los mostrará, por otro lado existe otra opción "fadein" lo hace este parametro es decirle al splash que al inicio haga in fade es decir se ve poco a poco, es para que no salte de golpe:

splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence

Si decidiste usar un archivo initrd (la segunda opción) es necesario que especifiques donde esta:

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768     # Grub

initrd = /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768   # Lilo

En los siguientes ejemplos de archivos de configuración se usará una resolución de 1024x768, a 60 hz, 32 bits de profundidad, el tema livecd-2005.1, así como el modo silencioso y un archivo initrd (segunda opción).

También nota que tienes que agregar el parametro CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 para que funcione, además de que es necesario agregar el parametro quiet en el modo silencioso, si no lo haces los mensajes del kernel sobreescribiran tu bonita imagen.

Ejemplo de Grub

Debes notar que solo son 4 (Cuatro) líneas, la de title, la de root, la del kernel y la del path al initrd, es decir la tercer línea va desde Kernel (hd0,0)... hasta CONSOLE=/dev/tty1.

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 quiet root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2005.1-1024x768

Los usuarios de genkernel deben usar algo parecido a esto (la misma consideración de arriba para la línea kernel) :

title Gentoo (with genkernel)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda1 quiet splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

Remplaza (hd0,0) con tu partición de inicio. Si no usas una particion para boot usa la partición raiz "/" y agrega /boot a los paths del kernel y de la imagen initrd.

Ejemplo de Lilo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1

label = "Gentoo"

root = /dev/hda3

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 quiet splash=silent,theme:newtheme CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" 

read-only

initrd = /boot/fbsplash-newtheme-1280x1024

No olvides que debes de avisarle a lilo de los cambios:

```
# mount /boot/

# lilo -v
```

Ahora reinicia y tendrás un bonito splash con el tema que escogiste.

Agregar el fondo a todas las cosolas:

Para agregar el fondo a todoas tus consolas necesitas iniciar el servcios splash y agregarlo al nivel default:

```
# /etc/init.d/splash start

# rc-update add splash default
```

En lugar de poner el servicio en el nivel default puedes intentar ponerlo en boot, así iniciara mucho antes, sin embargo puede causar algunos errores, así que tu decides.

----------

## navegante

Tips & Tricks

Tomar instantaneas de tus consolas   :Wink: :

```
# emerge fbgrab

$fbgrab ~/consola.png
```

Ahora tu instantanea estará en tu home con el nombre de consola.jpg

Visualizar videos en la consola

Para esto necesitamos emerger unos paquetes (seguramente ya tienes mplayer   :Very Happy: )

```
# USE="directfb fbcon" emerge mplayer
```

y después solamente un (adapta la resolución a tu caso, y el video obviamente):

```
$ mplayer -vo fbcon -vf scale=1024x768 tu_video.mpg
```

 

Navegador grafico en consola   :Shocked: 

Como siempre necesitamos unos programitas:

```
# USE="X directfb fbcon gpm javascript jpeg png ssl svga tiff unicode" emerge links2
```

Ahora teclea lo siguiente y sorprendete:

```
$ links2 -g www.gentoo.org -driver fb
```

Tambien están disponibles (al igual que con el mplayer) los siguientes drivers: X, vesa, svgalib, directfb, usa el que mas te acomode.

Visor de Imagenes para FB

Instalaremos un programa llamado fbi, creo que hay otro pero no lo recuerdo:

```
# emerge fbi
```

Luego para usarlo solo con;

```
$ fbi mi_imagen.png
```

Fuentes TrueType en FB  :Very Happy: 

Primero editamos el archivo:

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/splash
```

Ahí descomentamos esta línea y especificamos la fuente:

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

continua...

----------

## cocozz

Muy bueno navegante !!

Mas tarde lo probare y si tengo dudas ya posteare algo  :Very Happy: 

Gracias

----------

## g0su

Cojonudo simplemente ^_^! a mi lo que no sabia crear y me ha venido ni que al pelo es el:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-1024x768 -r 1024x768 personal
```

Un saludo y gracias

Cosas nuevas:

En el fichero /etc/conf.d/splash puedes decirle a la cantidad de terminales que quieres que se vean afectadas:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/splash

SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 8 9 10"

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

```

En ese fichero puedes configurar para que se apliquen distintos temas a distintas consolas:

```
# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

# SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"
```

----------

## g0su

Por cierto, perdona que no me acorde de dos dudas... la primera duda es si sabias como hacer que el cuadro del interio, donde escribes, tenga un teñido hacia un colo u otro, y si sabias alguna manera de ponder cambiar el color de la letra donde escribes.

Por otro lado queria comentar un fallo que me ocurre con bootsplash y con el splash. Tengo una nvidia, pues cuando la pongo a 1280x1024 en consola y uso en las X el driver nvidia, o en consola o en las X se me ve desplazado. Es decir, si estoy en consola me aparece la imagen 1cm hacia la izquierda pero en las X correctamente, en cambio, si estando en consola le doy al boton del monitor de ajustar la imagen, se ve correctamente pero cuando voy a las x la imagen esta desplazada a la izquierda.

Con el driver NV no me ocurre, es solo con los oficiales de nvidia. En 1024x768 en consola se ve perfecto y en las X a 1280x1024 se ve correcto tambien, pero tengo que pones el de consola a 1024x768. 

El monitor es un tft de 17".

Un saludo

Edito: se que tengo que modificar mi archivo de configuración 1024x769.cfg pero que valores?

El texto es -> text_color=valor pero donde veo los valores... ej: text_color=0xeef4ff

Fondo es -> bgcolor=numero_color pero que valores es cada cosa?

----------

## navegante

Los valores estan en hexadecimal (0x), pasate por el gimp y ahí le das en selleccionar color de brocha, ahi buscas tu color en la peleta y en la parte de abajo a la derechate da el valor en hexa (RGB), o puedes buscar por google una de esas tablas de fondos web ahí bienen tambien, creo que se le podia pasar como argumento el nombre en ingles aunque no recuerdo bien. Para tu monitor yo tení el mismo problema pero en xfree y al pasar a xorg se me arreglo, no lo intente pero la solucion rapida era ajustarlo con los controles del monitor y usar modelines en X. Se que no es la solucion mas correcta pero provisionalmente puedes solucionarlo, dejame checar algunos doc y te aviso, Saludos.

P.D. Se me ha pasado responderte lo del mouse en un rato lo posteo.

----------

## SapoDriLo

Quiero hacer público mi agradecimiento a navegante por el magnifico artículo que ha publicado. Yo utilizo las nitro-sources 2.6.8-nitro6 y el framebuffer se ve excelente.

Muchas gracias.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## t3n4k

g0su, para lo del desplazamiento, yo también tenia el mismo problema y para solucionarlo usé xvidtunes creo que era. Éste te retornaba unos valores y habia que pasarselos al xfree. 

Ahroa con xorg no me ha pasado. Siento no darte más detalles, te lo digo de memoria.

Un saludo

----------

## Tanisete

Estoy teniendo problemas al configurar esto... todo funciona bien menos eso. Os pongo el error de dmesg:

```

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-1nz, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f0c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf0f6, set palette = c00cf160

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 83 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: invalid resolution, width not specified

vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -22

Machine check exception polling timer started.

```

Mi lilo.conf

```
image=/boot/kernel-2.6.8.1-nitro-r6

        label="nitro-2.6.8.1"

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda5

        append="acpi=ht,video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 splash=silent,theme:gentoo"

        initrd = /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768

```

Gracias!!!

----------

## navegante

Checa la resolucion que manejas en tu configuracion de lilo/grub, si usas el driver vesafb-tng los parametros son distintos que para el vesafb antiguo, tambien checa tu configuracion de kernel, en que resolucion la fijaste, si usas el driver del howto y los pasos no deberias tener problemas, sin embargo, si sigues sin aclararte postea tus archivos de conf. Saludos.

----------

## Tanisete

ya esta solucionado... era cosa de la resolucion por defecto del kernel... gracias!!!

----------

## navegante

Actualización:

-Las splashutils ya han pasado a ser estables.

-Corregidas algunas faltas de ortografia.

-Añadida sección Tip & Trics  :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos.

----------

## t3n4k

Hola, he seguido el how-to y todo de maravilla.

El único problema que tengo es que en el modo silent, no me llega hasta el final, a un poco más de la mitad me salta al modo verbose. No se si esto es normal, supongo que debería llegar hasta el final la barra de progreso.

Un saludo.

----------

## navegante

Fijate si no te marca ningún error, tal vez en un dmesg, una pregunta se carga finalmente bien entus consolas, si es así tal vez necesites compilar la imagen dentro del kernel (si no lo has hecho), Saludos.

----------

## t3n4k

Hola,

en el dmesg no veo mensajes de error. Respecto a tu pregunta, en todas las consolas sale bien la imagen.

----------

## Stolz

Para x86 me funcionaba de vicio el Gensplash, pero ahora en amd64 tengo unos pequeños problemas.

Antes, nada mas iniciar, la imagen de fondo del tema indicado se veia desde el principio, mostrandose los mensajes de arranque encima de ella.

Ahora, se muestran los mensajes de forma normal, sin imagen de fondo, y justo cuando está apunto de concluir el arranque, se carga la imagen de fondo. Vamos, que el gensplash a penas se ve a ver durante un segundo. He probado a añadir spash al level "boot", en vez de el "default, pero sigue pasando lo mismo.

¿a alguien mas le ocurre?

Ademas, me parecen los siguientes mensajes de error en el kernel:

```
$ dmesg | grep fb

fbsplash: silent

fbsplash: theme javi

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffff0000180000, size 6144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

ioctl32(splash_helper:13): Unknown cmd fd(0) cmd(c0084619){00} arg(ffffdddc) on /dev/fbsplash

ioctl32(splash_helper:13): Unknown cmd fd(0) cmd(c008461f){00} arg(ffffdde4) on /dev/fbsplash

ioctl32(splash_helper:13): Unknown cmd fd(0) cmd(c008461b){00} arg(ffffddfc) on /dev/fbsplash

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

¿alguna sugerencia? he buscado en el foro pero parece que nadie ha posteado al respecto.

Graciasa de antemano.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Hola chicos:

He seguido el HOWTO al dedillo, menos que no uso emergence (es un tema muy clarito!) sino livecd-2004.3. Adem*s uso radeonfb en vez de el vesafb-tng.

Todo me ha ido bastante bien pero no me lanza ninguna imagen inicial, y el tema de livecd-2004.3 me deja un trozo azul sin pintar, no se muy bien porque.

Me han dicho algo de que no uso el fichero de configuraci*n de mi pantalla.

Mi pantalla es una 1600x1200 aunque no se las especificaciones t*cnicas.

Ya os he dicho que tengo una radeon  (ATI 9600 Mobility de 128MB, la M10, usa el chipset rv350).

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: para reproducir m*sica os recomiendo la combinaci*n amarok (programa de KDE) + foxytunes (plugin de firefox xa controlar los programas de m*sica desde firefox).

PPD: He corregido mi "política de arranque" y he puesto otro post en el foro

----------

## Sertinell

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para x86 me funcionaba de vicio el Gensplash, pero ahora en amd64 tengo unos pequeños problemas.
> 
> Antes, nada mas iniciar, la imagen de fondo del tema indicado se veia desde el principio, mostrandose los mensajes de arranque encima de ella.
> 
> Ahora, se muestran los mensajes de forma normal, sin imagen de fondo, y justo cuando está apunto de concluir el arranque, se carga la imagen de fondo. Vamos, que el gensplash a penas se ve a ver durante un segundo. He probado a añadir spash al level "boot", en vez de el "default, pero sigue pasando lo mismo.
> ...

 

Lo sopucionaste ? Pues yo tengo el mismo problema, el bootsplash no me carga y el Frame Buffer me aparece en el mismo momento en el qe aparece el mensaje en el inicio, peor ni muxo menos desde el principio ... 

Mi dmesg 

```
$ dmesg | grep fb

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps:        3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb1a0, last bus=2

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V350, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9600 PRO)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5763

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57f7, set palette = c00c5843

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

```

Mi grub.conf

```
title=2.6.9-r4 VESA Bootsplash

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@75

splash=silent;theme:emergence

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Tengo un kernel gentoo-dev-2.6.9-r4

He seguido el manual al dedillo, aunqe no he probado a incluir la imagen dentro del kernel, no me hace gracia tener qe recompilarlo para cambiar de tema ... Ademas la frecuencia del FB es de 60 Hz, en el kernel puse 85 Hz, qe es el maximo qe soporta mi monitor a 1024x768. Hay qe añadir alguna linea tipo a las frecuencias de refresco de xorg ? los limites y los masximos me refiero ...

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Al final lo solucione usando una version inestable de splashutils y generando de nuevo el initramfs :

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-mi_tema-1024x768 -r 1024x768 mi_tema
```

Suerte!

----------

## jmbarra78

No consigo que me funcione fbsplash, ni con initrd ni integrando la imagen dentro del kernel, ni con vesafb ni vesa-tng. Lo que si me sale es la imagen en las consolas pero después de arrancar. esto es lo que me sale cuando hago un dmesg |grep fb:

ndor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbbd0, last bus=2

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV31 Board - p141n   , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e780

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce7b6, set palette = c00ce820

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'default'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Un saludo y gracias!!!

----------

## navegante

Una disvulpa por no haber respondido antes, pero ni me había dado cuenta de los ultimos comentarios.

Sobre el problema de carga yo tambien lo he notado en especifico al iniciar el runlevel 3 y al apagar.

Al parecer parte del problema es que el driver vesfb-tng depende directamente de un dispositivo en /dev mientras que el viejo vesafb no, asi que tarda mas en cargar al inicio porque tiene que esperar a que se inicialize el dispositivo en /dev, tambien si no se te presenta para nada puede ser un problema de configuración de otras opciones de graficos en el kernel, por ejemplo el logo de linux, o algo parecido.

Voy a buscar una solucion mas general, cuando la encuentre la posteo, Saludos.

----------

## elui

Hola.

He estado instalando gensplash en un kernel gentoo-dev-2.6.9-r9 y todo

ha ido bien excepto que solo se ve la imagen de fondo en el terninal

en el que arranca, en el del ALT-F1. Pero si hago ALT-Fotronumero no

se ve el fondo, se ve normal, confondo negro... es raro, por que tengo

añadido el script splash al runlevel default y no da ninguna error en

el arranque, pero no se ve la imagen de fondo.

Además si despues de arrancar y que no se vea, hago

/etc/init.d/splash restart entonces si que se ven las imagenes de

fondo en todos los terminales..

en /etc/conf.d/splash tengo la opcion de que muestre la imagen en

todos los terminales del 0 al 6.

espero sugerencias

un saludo.

----------

## cocozz

A mi lo que me pasa es que solo me carga el wallpaper una vez ha terminado de cargar gentoo, y no durante todo el proceso de boot  :Sad: 

Uso los drivers de vesa (los de radeonfb por casualidad petaban ¬¬ )

----------

## navegante

Para los que no les carga nada solo al final me huele mas a un problema de configuración de grub o lilo, chequenlo, estoy seguro que por ahí van los tiros.

Para lo de que solo se inicia hasta que hacen splash restart, puede ser mas bien un problema de los scripts de inicio, lo tienes en default? haz actualizado las splashutils?

P.D. Edite Tips & Trics, ahora programa para ver imagenes en fb, ademas de fuentes truetype.

----------

## cocozz

Problema solucionado pasando a 2.6.8 lol

----------

## navegante

Pues después de buscar un rato aqui esta la solución para los que les salta el modo verbose a medio arranque, el error en especifico se debe a la fuente de la consola, si son observadores se darán cuenta que justo cuando salta a verbose marca un error de setfont, en especifico este:

```
putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument
```

existen cuatro formas de solucionarlo:

1. Editen el archivo rc.conf y comenten la sección 

```
CONSOLEFONT=
```

esto los dejará sin simbolos locales, como , si lo quieren descomenten la sección 

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION=
```

y ajustenla a su local.

2. Editando el archivo /etc/conf.d/splash, ahí descomentan y ponen no la sección:

```
SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no"
```

3. Aplican este parche al kernel:

```
--- linux-2.6.9/drivers/char/vt.c.orig  2004-10-19 01:55:06.000000000 +0400

+++ linux-2.6.9/drivers/char/vt.c       2004-11-25 12:06:46.675764888 +0300

@@ -3091,8 +3092,10 @@

        int rc = -EINVAL;

        int size;

+#ifndef CONFIG_FB_SPLASH /* Fix for setfont (McMCC) */

        if (vt_cons[currcons]->vc_mode != KD_TEXT)

                return -EINVAL;

+#endif

        if (!op->data)

                return -EINVAL;

        if (op->charcount > 512)

Only setfont it is necessary to load for each console, i.e. to use an option -C:

setfont <args> -C /dev/tty0

setfont <args> -C /dev/tty1

setfont <args> -C /dev/tty2

setfont <args> -C /dev/tty3

setfont <args> -C /dev/tty4

setfont <args> -C /dev/tty5

.....

or

for x in 0 1 2 3 4 5

do

    setfont <args> -C /dev/tty$x

done
```

4. Quitan el daemon consolefont del nivel boot, y para no quedarse sin servicio lo inician con local.start:

```
# rc-update del consolefont boot

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/local.start

/etc/init.d/consolefont start
```

De los 4 el mas facil y práctico es el 4, sin embargo el 3 debería ser el mejor, sin embargo muy pocos querran parchear el kernel.

Si tu error no es por PIO_FONT entonces lo más probable es que tengas otro error de inicio o de apagado del sistema checalo y arreglalo, o aplica la solucíon 2. Saludos.

----------

## TieferFeld

Voy a preguntar lo mismo que preguntaron otros un poco antes, pero como nadie expuso solución, así se refresca el tema y pongo mis datos concretos...

Acabo de intentar poner el splash y me pasa que la imagen es lo último que se carga en el arranque, jejeje, con lo cual si no te fijas ni te das cuenta   :Razz:   En la consola de inicio, la última línea es 

```
* Setting framebuffer console images... [OK]
```

 Con lo cual es lógico que sea lo último que se cargue.

dmesg no muestra nada raro, al menos nada raro que tenga que ver con eso. La carga de imágenes de framebuffer aparece también al final del todo.

Mi grub.conf:

```
...

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo-Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /linux-2.6.8-g-r10 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

...

```

Seguí paso a paso el howto. De hecho, problema del kernel no creo que sea pues la imagen sale, pero tarde   :Confused:   Un tanto a destiempo, diría yo   :Laughing: 

Bueno, a ver si lo arreglamos.

Saludos   :Smile: 

----------

## navegante

Checa tu grub o lilo, ve si haces la referencia a la imagen initrd, porque la mayoria de las veces que no carga para nada es por eso, lo del final lo hace pero ya como un servicio mas del sistema y no como parte del gensplash. saludos.

Edito

Tonto de mí no lei completo tu mensaje, en tu linea del grub tienes:

```
initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

prueba con:

```
initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

----------

## artic

A mi tb me ocurre ese problema y sospecho q es cosa de vesafb ,pq con el vesa-tng y la misma config no me ocurria.M explico vesafb funciona bien las splashutils son las q fallan,deben tener alguna incompatibilidad con el,no tiene sentido q con uno funcione y con el otro no.

Ademas lo peor de todo es q vesa-tng no estara para amd64,o sea q lo q tenemos 64 bits no tendremos un splash avanzado.

Salu2

----------

## TieferFeld

Navegante, por probar lo que se dice probar probaré, pero (hd0,0) es la partición boot, así que (hd0,0)/boot/ no existe   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pues sólo puedo decir "Rayos, truenos y centellas!!"   :Wink: 

Experimentaré y a ver cuándo funciona   :Smile: 

P.D.: Artic... Es lo que tiene ir a la última   :Wink:   Como tú dices, "pero vuela".

----------

## t3n4k

Hola,

acabo de emerger las sources 2.6.10-ck y debe ser que no estan parcheadas, pues no encuentro la opción en el kernel del splash.

¿alguien me lo puede confirmar? si es así, ... como parcheo el kernel ?

Gracias y un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

## navegante

Pues la verdad yo no uso ese kernel, sin embargo pasandome por la página de Con Kolivas al parecer no lo tiene, si deseas obtener el parche pasate por la web de Spock, si no usa las cko que están aqui.

Si te decides por el parche aplicalo así:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat /el/lugar/de/tu/parche/vesafb-tng.patch | patch -p1
```

----------

## navegante

Howto portado al wiki, para referencia futura el howto se actualizara ahí primero, este post servirá para consultas, en el wiki se volcará el contenido práctico de las consultas, Saludos.

HOWTO Framebuffer Splash

----------

## GipfeX

Felicidades navegante muy currado el wiki, a ver si esto sigue adelante y hacemos mas how-to yo me apunto.. :Very Happy: 

Salu2.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

tras una actualización de sistema me he percatado de un error que no salia antes y que ahora me joroba un poco.

No tengo Internet en casa por lo que traigo mi HD a la oficina y hago un 

```
emerge sync

emerge -uDvf world
```

 hasta alli todo bien, pero al hacerlo en casa con 

```
emerge -uDv world
```

 me arroja que el splashutils no lo puede emerger ya que crea conflicto con el bootsplash, cosa que es falsa ya que cuando hice el splashutil por primera vez quite el bootsplash que en ese entonces tenia.

Lo que más me extraña es que si se emerge solo si lo hace bien esto me tiene desconcertado  :Question:  ya que si lo hago asi cuando quiero terminar de actualizar este intenta emerger el bootsplash je je je je es una pesadilla.

Por ahora lo he quitado y lo emergere al final pero es incomodo estar al pendiente de detallitos como este a los que no se les ve lógica alguna.

¿A alguno de ustedes le ha sucedido?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Hola chicos:

Antes de anda feliz año!! que hace q no os escribo desde hace no se cuantos, con los exámenes y tal. Total un infienno.

Ahora mismo no tengo gentoo en el PC donde os escribo, sino una cutre debian. Podría hacer una comparativa de ambas distros (alguna q otra existe jejejej), como por ejemplo lo facil q es hacer "apt-get install user-euro-es" o como es de facil hacer emerge ati-drivers y tener casi todo hecho. Bueno kizas os escriba un post y tal con esas cosas.

A lo que iba vamos a ver el problema de del splash es q yo usaba, como antes he puesto los ati-drivers, que aparte de privativos y malos, dan incompatibilidades.

Al menos los antigüos, he leido acerca de los nuevos (q si son el oro y el moro y mucho mas) y en cuanto tenga mi PC (que ahora mismo esta arreglándose) intentare probarlo.

Un abrazo a toda esa gente del IRC!

Bye

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: hay algun newsletter!!!! si necesitais ayuda solo decidmelo o que alguien me diga como ayudar.

----------

## t4d3o

Hola Gentooza, estoy intentando instalar gensplash pero no soy capaz de hacerlo funcionar, solo me funciona cuando apago o reinicio el ordenador. Primero trate de hacerlo con genkernel con la opcion --gensplash=theme pero no funciona. Ahora he seguido la guia y compilo la imagen initramfs dentro del kernel, o eso creo ... el problema es que necesito arrancar con initrd ya que si no no puedo iniciar por culpa del RAID 0 que tengo con dos discos SATA, por lo tanto la opcion de usar un initrd de los que genera splash_geninitramfs queda descartada, he probado con la opcion -a (append) pero me fulmina mi initrd con lo cual al arrancar obtengo un bonito kernel panic. Alguna solucion??

----------

## P0w3r3d

he seguido todos los pasos, he logrado que salga la imagen, pero la barra no sale, ni siquiera el texto de iniciando el sistema, pense que era un problema del tema que habia creado, pero pasa lo mismo con emergence y gentoo.

lo he puesto en initrd, en el kernel, y probe tambien que lo hiciera el genkernel, pero nada.

este es mi grub.conf(el ultimo utilizando genkernel) :

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/nova.xpm.gz

fallback 1

password=N0v@

restricted

title Nova

#:0 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 ro root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,pmipal,mtrr,1024x768-32@65 splash=silent,theme:nova elevator=cfq

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

y este mi fichero de configuracion del splash:

# Copyright 2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

bgcolor=0

tx=25

ty=28

tw=979

th=728

text_x=210

text_y=490

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

pic=/etc/splash/nova/images/nova-verbose.png

silentpic=/etc/splash/nova/images/nova.png

pic256=/etc/splash/nova/images/nova-verbose-240.png

silentpic256=/etc/splash/nova/images/nova-256.png

box silent noover       204 532 820 557 #04045498

box silent inter        204 533 204 556 #ffff00 #ffff00 #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent              204 533 820 556 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent      204 532 820 532 #313234

box silent      204 558 820 557 #eef4ff

box silent      204 532 204 557 #313234

box silent      820 532 820 557 #eef4ff

box noover      20 20 1004 750 #08085898

las imagenes las cree siguiendo todos los pasos, y teniendo en cuenta los colores.

----------

## navegante

Un detalle la ultima vez que lo hiciste fue con genkernel, no?, Si es así hiciste un genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash=emergence all

P.D. Sería mejor que pusieras ese password de grub en md5 para una mayor seguridad, Saludos.

----------

## P0w3r3d

lo del password es algo temporal, solo un test...

ya probe con los demas temas(emergence y gentoo) y me pasa lo mismo...

copie la configuracion de emergence a mi tema, y solo le cambie las direcciones de las imagenes, pero con eso tampoco resolvi..

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos:

En relación al tema de este hilo, quiero comentaros lo que me ha pasado por si sirve de algo.

Quería instalar el fbsplsh en mi reluciente gentoo y he seguido al pie de la letra los pasos de este "howto" y la verdad es que ha funcionado a la primera. He instalado el tema "emergence" con un kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r7, compilado con el driver vesafb-tng y cargando la imagen initramfs en cada inicio a través del lilo.

Funcionó pero, a mi modo de ver, con un resultado poco sartisfactorio. Me explico:

-Lo que bien:

	.El fondo de todas las consolas. Muy bonito.

-Lo que mal:

	. El el inicio, tarda en salir la imagen entre 1 y 2 segundos y se ve una pantalla completa de mensajes del kernel. Supongo que esto debe ser normal pero queda feo, además de aparecer el texto con una resolución estandar, creo que es 640x480.

	. No aparece ninguna barra de progreso de carga.

	. No aparecen los mensajes de aviso situados en el fichero /etc/conf.d/splash

	. Al finalizar la carga, la imagen se degrada.

Probando, probando, he dado con la solución. Simplemente he compilado de nuevo el kernel con el driver vesafb en lugar del vesafb-tng y he modificado el /etc/lilo.conf al que he añadido la línea vga=0x318 (Correspondiente a la resolución de 1024x768 que yo utilizo). El resto todo igual que lo tenía antes y tal como se explica al inicio de este post.

Ahora todo funciona a las mil maravillas; aparece la barra de progreso, los mensajes, la imagen no se degrada, tarda muchísimo menos en aparecer y casi no se ven mensajes y las consolas siguen siendo bonitas, cada una con su imagen de fondo.

No se si habrá alguna solución mas ortodoxa pero a mi me ha funcionado a las mil maravillas y espero que a alguien le pueda ayudar.

Quedo a la espera de vuestra opinión.

Saludos.

----------

## lestat289

Hola a todo el mundo, no se si este es el hilo más correcto para exponer mi problema, si no es aqui decidmelo y lo cambio donde sea necesario.

Bueno vamos al meollo  :Smile:  el caso es que he seguido tooooodos los pasos de esta guia para poder ponel el splash y el caso es que aunque he conseguid algo no lo he logrado completamente. El problema que se me presenta es que al arrancar ,aunque aparece la pantalla de splash inmediatamente, todos los mensajes que manda el kernel se escriben encima de la imagen y la van borrando poco a poco, luego cuando acaba la carga del kernel y comienza la inicializacion de los servicios la pantalla se vuelve a mostrar durante un segundo y enseguida los mensajes la vuelven a ocultar.

El caso es que cuando termina la carga no se muestran las consolas con el splash, si no que se muestran en texto puro como siempre. He revisado el dmesg y yo no he sido capaz de encontrar ningún error.

Si alguien me puede hechar una mano con este asunto le estare enormemente agradecido, de todas formas queria agradeceros a todos el esfuerzo que haceis en esta página.

PD: La version de splashutils es la 1.1.9.3. El kernel que uso es el 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 y el arranque es:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r6 (Hibernado)

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11-gentoo-r6  gentoo=nodevfs udev root=/dev/hda1 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda1 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 splash=silent,theme:gentoo-livecd-2005.0 resume=/dev/hda2 CONSOLE=/dev/vc/1 vga=0x318

   initrd /boot/splash-livecd-2005.0-1024x768
```

Si quereis puedo poneros la salida del dmesg, pero como es muy larga prefiero ponerla solo si alguien cree que es necesario.

Una vez más muchisimas gracias por vuestra atención.

----------

## kalcetoh

Hace tiempo configuré el framebuffer splash como viene aqui, y quedó bonito, el problema es que empezé a utilizar otros kernel-sources

como el ck, que no lleva parches, pero hay otros que si que lo llevan como las morph-sources y vivid-sources. En las opciones del kernel vienen

las mismas que en el gentoo-sources pero al arrancar no se muestra ninguna imageny eso que en la propia página dice que si que llevan los parches 

framerbuffer-splash y vesfb-tng. De repente encontré las nitro-sources que si que funcionan y muestran la imagen al principio bien, pero resulta que han

desaparecido y me he tenido que volver a usar la morph-sources. Alguién sabe porqué ocurre esto.

NOTA: no puedo volver a las gentoo-sources oficiales porque tengo una particion /usr bajo reiser4 y porque

me he acostumbrado demasiado a la velocidad.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *lestat289 wrote:*   

> Hola a todo el mundo, no se si este es el hilo más correcto para exponer mi problema, si no es aqui decidmelo y lo cambio donde sea necesario.
> 
> Bueno vamos al meollo  el caso es que he seguido tooooodos los pasos de esta guia para poder ponel el splash y el caso es que aunque he conseguid algo no lo he logrado completamente. El problema que se me presenta es que al arrancar ,aunque aparece la pantalla de splash inmediatamente, todos los mensajes que manda el kernel se escriben encima de la imagen y la van borrando poco a poco, luego cuando acaba la carga del kernel y comienza la inicializacion de los servicios la pantalla se vuelve a mostrar durante un segundo y enseguida los mensajes la vuelven a ocultar.
> 
> El caso es que cuando termina la carga no se muestran las consolas con el splash, si no que se muestran en texto puro como siempre. He revisado el dmesg y yo no he sido capaz de encontrar ningún error.
> ...

  Justo me ha sucedido lo mismo al actualizar el sistema el días de hoy, urgando un poco entre lo que monta y no monta el splasutils me he percatado de que al emergerlo ya no monta los themes, cosa que si montaba antes je je je je por lo que ha tocado hacer 

```
emerge splashutils splash-themes-livecd splash-themes-gentoo
```

 además de eso necesitas agregar a tu linea de kernel algunos parametros nuevos y otros no tanto 

```
splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

y asunto resuelto  :Razz:  espero te ayude.

----------

## navegante

La respuesta que te dio Eleazar Anzola es correcta, solo que para la rama inestable de splashutils (~1.1.9.6-r1), si tu problema es con las estables solo agrega a tu lineá de kernel la opción "quiet" y listo, algo así:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 quiet root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0
```

En una sola línea, Saludos.

----------

## lestat289

Muchisimas gracias a los dos, gracias a vuestros dos posts he conseguido ya de una ****** vez tener funcionando el splash  :Very Happy: .

Por cierto, a los demas tambien os pasa que con vesafb os tarda unos segundos en aparecer y se os queda en negro la pantalla?

----------

## Stolz

Para los interesados: Si alguien está teniendo problemas con el splash, a partir de splashutils 1.1.9.6 las cosas han cambiado un poco. Hay que cambiar la linea de arranque de Grub y volver a generar los initrds que fueron creados con  splashutils < 1.1.9.

Las instrucciones del Wiki ya están actualizadas, aunque siguiendo las advertendias que dan los ebuilds no deberia de haber problemas.

Saludozzz

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Despues de una actualización y de volver a instalar las splashutils me sale algo como esto al iniciar

```
No 8bpp no verbose picture specified in the theme config

No 8bpp no silent picture specified in the theme config
```

```
# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

# SPLASH_THEME="livecd-2005.1"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

 SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

# SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

# SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

# SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

 SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"

```

```
append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc4 udev video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 read-only" 
```

¿Qué he echo mal?

Un Saludo!

----------

## Stolz

¿has regenerado los initrds o sigues usando los mismos?

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> ¿has regenerado los initrds o sigues usando los mismos?

 

He vuelto a generar la imagen initrd

Un Saludo!

----------

## Stolz

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   ¿has regenerado los initrds o sigues usando los mismos? 
> 
> He vuelto a generar la imagen initrd
> 
> Un Saludo!

 

Nunca he usado Genkernel, asi es que no se si la configuración está bien. Lo unico que se me ocurre es que consultes la documentación del wiki, porque con las ultimas versiones de splashutils han cambaido bastantes cosas respecto a lo que se dice en esta guia. Seguramente tengas algun archivo de configuracion anticuao. Sigue la guia del wiki y cuando te toque reemerger splashutils hazlo con el parametro --noconfmem. Tambien recuerda que los temas ya no forman parte de splashutils, tienes que 'emergerlos' por separado.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Membris

Yo he seguido al dedillo todos los pasos de la guía (usando la carga dinámica en vez de empotrado en el kernel) y sólo me hace efecto a mitad de ejecutar los servicios, pero durante el arranque del kernel no hace nada. He mirado los logs pero no aparece nada raro, mi tarjeta se detecta perfectamente y no parece haber problemas   :Shocked: 

En mi lilo.conf tengo

```
initrd = /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

append="video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 splash=verbose,theme:emergence read-only"
```

Y el resto de cosas las he hecho exactamente igual que en la guía, para asegurarme de que todo iba a funcionar antes de empezar a cambiar cosas por mi cuenta.

Debo comentar que las primeras veces me daba un error parecido al de Zenpiers (y no iniciaba nunca el fb) y ahora sólo inicia a mitad de los servicios, después de usar el tema emergence.

----------

## Stolz

Y insisto: Como ya he dicho en este mismo post, las cosas han cambiado un poco desde que se escribió esta guia. A partir de la version 1.1.9.6 los initrd viejos no son compatibles, y la configuracion del gestor de arranque HA CAMBIADO. Borrar las versiones viejas, incluidos archivos de configuracion y consultar el Wiki ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash ) poniendo especial atencion a lo que se dice al final y no tendreis problemas.

ZenPiPerS, tambien ahi está la solucion al problema del mensaje "missing 8bpp images...." que tienes.

Por si no ha quedado claro, esto es lo que dice el propio ebuild nada mas instalarlo:

```
 * If you're upgrading from a pre-1.0 splashutils version, make sure that you

 * rebuild your initrds. You can use the splash_geninitramfs script to do that.

 * It is required that you add 'quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1' to your kernel

 * command line parameters.

 * After these modifications, the relevant part of the kernel command

 * line might look like:

 *   splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

 * The sample Gentoo themes (emergence, gentoo) have been removed from the

 * core splashutils package. To get some themes you might want to emerge:

 *   media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

 *   media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo
```

Saludozzzzz

----------

## navegante

Actualizado

-----Edito-----

En unos días voy a incluir una sección de Problemas en el post de tips and trics, además de completar la guía con la obtención de más themes.

-----Edito-----

----------

## Membris

Llamadme torpe pero ahora aparte de darme el error de marras, al entrar en los servicios de inicio se ve la imagen pero con los colores invertidos (como una pantalla CGA para quien se acuerde de ellas) y se cuelga antes de correrlos todos.

Mi kernel está configurado tal y como se describe en las instrucciones, generé el initrd copiando y pegando el mismo comando de la guía, y en mi lilo tengo esto:

```
image=/boot/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

label=2.6.12-sept

read-only

root=/dev/hdb4

initrd = /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 quiet splash=silent,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

```

El primer error que me da es que no puede abrir el archivo de configuración en /etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024....., y yo no he indicado por ningún lado que quiero esa resolución. Luego dos líneas con el error de las imágenes de 8bpp (o algo asi).

Va, decidme que he metido la pata en algo gordo y que en realidad no es tan complicado   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Stolz

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Actualizado

 

Una novedad es el parametro fadein, que hace que la imagen inicial aparezca poco a poco. Es un efecto muy agradable. navegante,si quieres, modifica la guia para que use este parametro. En vez de poner 

```
splash=verbose,theme:emergence
```

puedes poner 

```
splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence
```

Espero que sea útil.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## navegante

Pues tu error es comun cuando no se especifica la propundidad e la línea del kernel, sin mbargo veo que si haz colocado, así que mi consejo es que trates de especificarlo dentro de las opciones del kernel:

```
Device Drivers > Graphics support:

[*] Support for frame buffer devices

<*>   VESA VGA graphics support

        VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

(1024x768-32@70) Vesa default mode
```

Y si hay mas errores si los puedes postear todos, copy-paste a ser posible. Tambien intenta con otro theme.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Pues tu error es comun cuando no se especifica la propundidad e la línea del kernel, sin mbargo veo que si haz colocado, así que mi consejo es que trates de especificarlo dentro de las opciones del kernel:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers > Graphics support:
> 
> ...

 

Ese era mi error, me faltaba especificar la profuncidad en el kernel. Ahora ya carga el tema, pero segun inicia se ve la imagen entrecortada y con el texto por encima durante unos segundos, luego ya se ve con normalidad

Un Saludo!

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ahora ya carga el tema, pero segun inicia se ve la imagen entrecortada y con el texto por encima durante unos segundos, luego ya se ve con normalidad

 

Ya se ve perfecto, me sobraba un parametro   :Embarassed:   :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda   :Wink: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## Strong1983

Hola, tengo problemas con el grub y el Frame buffer esplash. En el kernel todo esta bien configurado, lo se porque antes booteaba la maquina no lilo y el Framebuffer cargaba a las mil maravillas pero ahora que me cambie al grub no he podido hacer que las consolas tengan su vendito tema. A continuacion les escribo el archivo de configuracion del grub para ver si me pueden ayudar:

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

root (hd0,1)

title=Gentoo Linux 2005.0

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda4

video=vesafb-tng,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@75 quiet splash=silent,theme:Keramik CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-keramik-1024x768

title=Ultimo Kernel Funcional

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3.old root=/dev/hda4

video=vesafb-tng,ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-16@60,splash=verbose,theme:MetallTux

initrd (hd0,1) /metalltux_1280x1204

#kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4

#initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

----------

## Antares-1

Ya que se revivio el Topico de nuevo, aprovecho y les comento esto: Mi framebuffer en consola se ve bien, pero al querer visualizar imagenes con el fbi o tomar capturas con el fbgrab se me ve TODO con colores violaceos, o sea, todo lo que sea salidas se ven asi: MIREN.

http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/6887/prueba6bd.jpg

Alguna sugerencia??? Toda la configuración de mi Framebuffer esta en un topico mas abajo.

PD: Navegante, sos un capo. Una excelente guia.

----------

## pacho2

En esto no te puedo ayudar, pero ¿falla también con vesafb (asecas)?

¿cual es tu tarjeta gráfica?

Saludos

----------

## Antares-1

Una radeon 9200se, pero el Framebuffer se ve bien, solo pasa esto al ejecutar salidas, cargar imagenes con el fbi, capturarlas, etc etc. Nada mas.

Uso el radeonfb en el boot, y vesa-tng, porque con el vesafb y lo mismo en el kore de linux no me funciona, mañana te tiro mi configuración de grub y la del kernel. Saludos y gracias.

----------

## pacho2

Magnífico manual, lo que se dice "llegar y besar el santo" xD

Sólo te pediría que añadieses una referencia que dijese claramente que se puede usar tanto vesafb-tng como vesafb  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

La única opción que no me va del todo bien es la del "fadein". Efectivamente, va poniendo el splash poco a poco, pero mientras alcanza la máxima "intesidad" se ven "colores" (tonos verdosos a azulados).

Esoy usando vesafb (no parece que en amd64 se pueda usar vesafb-tng)

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## AnimAlf

este documento se merece una actualización, ahora que los parches ya vienen incorporados en el kernel, uvesafb secuela del recordado vesafb-tgn, su implementación es mucho más sencilla a partir de gentoo-sources >= 2.6.23 (spock page)

```
General setup  --->

  [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support   

Processor type and features  --->

  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

  Block devices  --->

    <*> Loopback device support

    <*> RAM disk support

    (4096) Default RAM disk size

  Graphics support  --->

    <*> Support for frame buffer devices  ---> 

      [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

      Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

        [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

Utilizaré las splashutils con fbcondecor, está en las use por lo que

~ # echo media-gfx/splashutils fbcondecor >> /etc/portage/package.use

~ # emerge -av splashutils splash-themes-gentoo

```
BCONDECOR_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

FBCONDECOR_TTY_MAP="1:gentoo 2:emergence 3:gentoo 4:emergence 5:gentoo 6:emergence"
```

añado el gbcondecor al nivel de arranque boot 

~ # rc-update add fbcondecor boot

Genero una imagen initrd (lo prefiero a añadirla al kernel)

~ # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/gentoo.initrd -r 1024x768 gentoo

```
title Gentoo/Linux kernel

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,redraw splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo,splash=silent quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

   initrd /boot/boot/gentoo.initrd
```

```
Nº Colores ---- 640x480 ----------- 800x600 ---------- 1024x768 ----------- 1280x1024

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

256 --------- 769 (0x301) ------- 771 (0x304) ------- 773 (0x305) -------- 775 (0x307)

32000 ------- 784 (0x310) ------- 787 (0x313) ------- 790 (0x316) -------- 793 (0x319)

65000 ------- 785 (0x311) ------- 788 (0x314) ------- 791 (0x317) -------- 794 (0x31A)

16.7 Mill. -- 786 (0x312) ------- 789 (0x315) ------- 792 (0x318) -------- 795 (0x31B)
```

y a disfrutar de la vista X'D

Saludos

----------

## gringo

@AnimAlf -> gracias por la guía, pero quizás lo mejor sea que abras un nuevo hilo en vez de pegarlo al final de este, mas que nada porque dudo que alguien que busque info sobre este tema se pare a leer todo el hilo y además creo que puede llegar a confundir a un recién llegado tenerlo todo junto.

Igual incluso algún mod puede cambiarle el título a este hilo para que no cause confusión e indicar que fbsplash está obsoleto a día de hoy.

Sólo es mi opinión desde luego.

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

AnimAlf me gustaría apuntar algunos pequeños detalles sobre tu contribución y decir que estoy de acuerdo con gringo en que estaría bien un post aparte   :Wink: 

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> General setup  --->
> 
>   [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support   
> 
> 

 

Aquí falta indicar que es necesario emerger v86d y aparte de habilitar en el kernel "Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support" se debe indicar el uso de /usr/share/v86d/initramfs como Initramfs source file(s). (Es decir CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs") 

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title Gentoo/Linux kernel
> 
> ...

 

Aquí el parámetro vga ya no se usa, y el video quedaría:

```
video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

Y al parámetro splash le sobra el último trozo ",splash=silent"

También decir que es necesario avisar que de los modos de vídeo que has puesto sólo hasta la resolución de 1024x768 es compatible con VESA.

Buen trabajo, saludos.

----------

## chaim

¿esto es igual si se compila con genkernel o si se hace manual? Porque yo creo que genkernel ya te hace una initrd, pero no estoy muy seguro de lo que digo...

----------

## AnimAlf

 *gringo wrote:*   

> quizás lo mejor sea que abras un nuevo hilo en vez de pegarlo al final de este, mas que nada porque dudo que alguien que busque info sobre este tema se pare a leer todo el hilo

 

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> estaría bien un post aparte   

 

Ok  :Smile:  hace tiempo que me quiero informarme de varias cosas más relacionadas con el tema, como las opciones de degradado, las del archivo del grub como las del archivo de fbcondecor y splash. Para reescribir el artículo del wiki también. Como está ahora lo veo como para muy puestos en el tema.

Inicio el tema (que continua de aquí) en: [HOWTO] Frame Buffer con Decorado - gentoo-sources >= 2.6

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Aquí falta indicar que es necesario emerger v86d y aparte de habilitar en el kernel "Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support" se debe indicar el uso de /usr/share/v86d/initramfs como Initramfs source file(s). (Es decir CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs") 

 

Esto voy a documentarlo más. Así como la forma de compilar con inicio desde el ram disk o directo. Gracias, luego lo restificaré.

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Aquí el parámetro vga ya no se usa, y el video quedaría:
> 
> ```
> video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
> ```
> ...

 

Esto de poner la resolución en el driver, es que a mi no me ha funcionado nunca. Siempre le he tenido que poner vga, si no, no arranco. Tampoco lo conseguí cuando estaba en 2005.1 con vesa-tgn, no se. Quizás haya diferencia entre iniciar el arranque desde dentro del ramdiks o directamente. Voy a averiguarlo.

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Porque yo creo que genkernel ya te hace una initrd

 

Cuando crea un archivo initrd, éste contiene una rama de directorios y archivos, los mas importantes son: /lib/modules/$(uname -r) son los módulos que cargará el kernel en el arranque.

Cuando ocurre esto, se tiene que hacer añadir al archivo initrd en lugar de crearlo. Me refresco en esto y ampliao esto y para así salir de dudas con ello

seguir por aquí: [HOWTO] Frame Buffer con Decorado - gentoo-sources >= 2.6

----------

## vndecid

Hola...Tengo un problemita, el splash me funciona bien pero tengo un problema.

Cuando se carga el sistema se me ve la imagen del splash pero despues es pisado con los mensajes de la carga de modulos y despues de que terminan de cargarse los modulos RECIEN AHI se crga como debe ser el splash y se carga la barrita de progreso.

Mire la configuracion del livecd de Sabayon y lo copie al grub pero tampoco funciono.

Alguien Ayuda!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ekz

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

Para obtener lo que mencionas, tiens que crear un initrd (o initram, no se cual es la diferencia   :Razz:  ). Para ello debes instalar el paquete media-gfx/splashutils, y ejecutar el siguiente comando:

```
#generar splash image

mount /boot

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/Gentoo-Grey-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 Gentoo-Grey
```

Donde 1280x1024 es la resolución en que usas el framebuffer, y Gentoo-Grey es un tema disponible dentro del directorio /etc/splash/. La resolución indicada debe existir dentro del directorio del tema.

Luego, tienes que añadir la configuración en grub, añadiendo una línea como esta bajo la linea "kernel" de la entrada que utilizas.

```
initrd /boot/Gentoo-Grey-1280x1024
```

Creo que con eso sería suficiente para que el kernel al arrancar, cargue el initrd y no muestre esos mensajes feos   :Razz:   (no estoy seguro si había que agregar alguna opción al kernel o no).

¡Saludos!

NOTA: Después recordé que nuestro amigo AnimAlf hizo un HOWTO actualizado sobre este tema.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Hola, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Para obtener lo que mencionas, tiens que crear un initrd (o initram, no se cual es la diferencia   ). Para ello debes instalar el paquete media-gfx/splashutils, y ejecutar el siguiente comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno amigo, a mi me funciono de lujo solo al emerger media-gfx/splashutils, descomentar la ultima linea del archivo /etc/conf.d/fbcondecoder y colocar al final de la linea del kernel en el grub.conf splash=verbose,theme:xxxx xx=al temas que quieras. a por supuesto inicializarlo y colocarlos en rc-update para que arranque solo.

p.d. Los temas están en portage

Nota siempre es muy bueno leer los HOWTO, manuales y PRINCIPALMENTE este ELEGANTE FORO GENTOO

----------

## vndecid

Hola , perdon por el post anterior estaba medio desesperado despues de muchas horas en frente de gentoo ahora a la mañana con un poco mas de tranquilidad  puedo expresar un poco mejor las ideas  :Very Happy: 

En primer lugar Muchisimas gracias por la explicacion de como hacer para que aparezca el splash gentoo carga los modulos y muchisimas gracias por la respuestas tan rapida ademas de

agradecer a la persona que hizo este post que por lo que veo anda

En segundo lugar no me funciono lo que me recomendaste . Despues de que generp el initrd y reinstlao rub y todo lo demas al cargar el sistema operativo tengo un hermoso kernel panic diciiendome que no puede acceder a uno de los disco y no se que mas (si queres y si a alguien le insteresa lo puedo reproducir nuevamente al error y escribirlo)

Aunque me parece que se de donde viene el error 

Mi arhcivo initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 pesa 2.8 Mb

y el initrdf generado livecd-2007.0-1024x768 pesa 478.6 kb   :Shocked: 

ahi hay algo que falta no puede ser que tenga que reemplazar un mounstruo de 2.8 por uno de casi medio mega ...

A alguien le paso lo mismo o soy al unico "gil"   :Very Happy:   que le paso lo mismo ???

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## opotonil

Si estas utilizando genkernel la cosa cambia, ya que el initrd tiene que llevar unas cuantas cosas mas a parte del tema.

Lo mas sencillo es que utilices la opcion "--splash" de genkernel, hecha un vistazo a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml aunque segun pone no esta actualizado ni mantenido imagino que la opcion siga disponible, sino... un man genkernel.

Salu2.

----------

## ekz

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Si estas utilizando genkernel la cosa cambia, ya que el initrd tiene que llevar unas cuantas cosas mas a parte del tema.
> 
> Lo mas sencillo es que utilices la opcion "--splash" de genkernel, hecha un vistazo a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml aunque segun pone no esta actualizado ni mantenido imagino que la opcion siga disponible, sino... un man genkernel.
> 
> Salu2.

 

Así es, con genkernel la cosa cambia, ya que este ya usa un initrd al momento de inicio (puedes ignorar mi post anterior, ya que eso se aplica a usuarios que no usamos genkernel  :Wink:  ).

En el HOWTO que mencioné en mi post anterior, con la orden

```
genkernel --splash=gentoo --splash-res=1024x768 initrd
```

 se crea un intrd que incluye el tema (el tema en este ejemplo es gentoo, que debería estar en /etc/splash/gentoo)

Nos cuentas como te fue

¡Saludos!

----------

## vndecid

Gracias por la buena Onda  CHE!.Si bien la linea que me pasaste tiene la esperanza de arreglar las cosas NO funciona y NO es ese el comando

el comando deberia ser asi

```
genkernel --splash=livecd-2007.0 --splash-res=1024x768 [b]initramfs[/b]

```

Por lo que vi en el man de genkernel ese parametro cambio ...voy a ver si puedo sub

ir un video para que vean como se ve por ahi le estoy pifiando algo al grub pero no creo  :Razz: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola vndecid

 *vndecid wrote:*   

> Hola , perdon por el post anterior estaba medio desesperado despues de muchas horas en frente de gentoo ahora a la mañana con un poco mas de tranquilidad  puedo expresar un poco mejor las ideas 
> 
> En primer lugar Muchisimas gracias por la explicacion de como hacer para que aparezca el splash gentoo carga los modulos y muchisimas gracias por la respuestas tan rapida ademas de
> 
> agradecer a la persona que hizo este post que por lo que veo anda
> ...

 

Como puse anteriormente, es muy sencillo. Pero lo del Kernel Panic es una mala configuración del kernel, normalmente los parámetros por defecto vasta para un buen comienzo. Configura bien el kernel primero (yo lo hago con genkernell y por defecto la primera vez viene con casi todo listo) y después haz lo del splash así como te puse antes. 

Nota: abre un nuevo post con tu problema, para dejar este como guía de splash  :Wink: 

----------

